# Dota map on Mac OS X



## captain.joco (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello

I just installed warcraft ( both ROC & TFT ) on my mac for the first time since I switched. I downloaded the latest Dota map ( it is a custom warcraft map, there's gotta be someone familiar with it round here ), and copied it into the map folder. When I run the game, the map won't show where it should be, ie is not read by the game.Please help!

Thanx in advance.


----------



## captain.joco (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey
I just wanna add that none of that has a .w3x extension is read by the game, not even the pre-installed ones! Although I found a was to start the map ( just be double clicking it ) that still does not good since I am unable to set up AIs and stuff like that. Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanx!


----------

